# Alex Crow's e-book



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Anyone know where I can buy Alex Crow's e-book on blending EOs and FOs? thanks Dorit


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If you google.com his book and name, it goes to an old yahoogroup from the 90's that I belonged to, that has it's archives intact, you can read hundreds of posts of his before and during, while he wrote his ebook. Sweet cheeks or sweet cake a scent seller, used his combinations to sell scent, so much of this can be gleaned off the internet without trying to find the book, which you would have to get someone to send you the file for. He is mia as far as I know, which you know on the internet most of what everyone 'knows' is made up  He like me, likely is the most boring person in the world, that people make up really exotic things about


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I did google him and only got sweetcakes web site. Those recipes are mostly FOs that she sells. She is too expensive for me and there are way too many in his recipes to try. I was hoping to find his EO recipes, which I understood was in his book. I did not see a link to a yahoo group. If all he has is FO recipes Ill quit trying to find the book. Vicki, thanks for pointing me to a google search. Dorit


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Vicki, can you send me a link to the 90"s yahoo group?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

He's ALIVE!!! What a nice guy. He sent me a pdf of the book first and asked for a donation next. Its a great book. Just what I was looking for. Thanks all. Dorit


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh good!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Share his contact info with the forum Dorit.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

He's back on the Soap Making Scents group as of this morning.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Here is Alex's email: [email protected] He does not have a FB page at the moment, but will respond to requests by email. Dorit


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Cool! Thanks, Dorit.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

His facebook page is now under Xander Crow.


----------

